# Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor



## Bombus (28. Sep. 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu in punkto Pflanzen im Wasser und habe deshalb nach Informationen darüber im Netz gesucht. So bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen 

Ich habe ein Glasbecken "über" und wollte darin Wasserpflanzen setzen wie z.B. Zyperngras. Aber da endet es auch schon wieder... Welche Pflanzen sind noch dazu geeignet ganzjährig indoor in einem Wasserbecken kultiviert zu werden? Das Becken ist 100x50 und ca. 25 cm hoch.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand helfen/Tipps geben könnte! 

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Bombus


----------



## MadDog (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hi Bombus,

wie hast du dir denn das mit dem Becken vorgestellt. Willst du unten eine Schicht Erde, Sand oder Kies reinsetzten ?
Ich würde wahrscheinlich Kies reinsetzten. Da gibt es allerdings das Problem, wie dick das Glas ist. Man könnte dann evtl. eine Lage Vlies unten reinlegen, wo man dann den Kies drauflegen kann.

Eine Seerose oder __ Lotus würde sich gut machen, aber auch __ Wasserminze, __ Zwergrohrkolben.

Schau doch hier mal im Forum unter Pflanzen nach. Da bekommst du sehr viele Informationen über die Pflanzen, wann diese blühen u.s.w.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Bombus (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hallo Frank,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich dachte an tropische Pflanzen, weil die sowieso nicht winterhart sind und dann sicher eher mit Zimmerhaltung zufrieden wären.

Über das Substrat habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, weil es mir an sich egal ist. Was die entsprechenden Pflanzen eben brauchen. 

Seerosen haben ich eigentlich wegen der Wassertiefe (und auch der Beckengröße) schon ausscheiden lassen? Und __ Lotus...hhmmm, muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen!

Nett hätte ich mir 2-5 (je nach Größe eben) Töpfe oder ausgepflanzte Pflanzen vorgestellt und eventuell Wasserhyazinthen oder Salat oder Linsen an der Oberfläche. 

Das Glas ist ordentlich dick, das Teil wiegt schon wenns leer ist eine Tonne kommt mir vor 

Liebe Grüße,

Bombus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

,

wie wärs denn mit nem schönen Salzwasseraquarium, schau mal hier unter Meerwasser http://www.burdas-tierwelt.de/

ich find die Pflanzen immer wieder toll - die Farbwirkung wenn se mit ner Schwarzlichtlampe angestrahlt werden *träum*


----------



## Eugen (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hallo Bombus  (ich heiße Eugen  )

diesen Versuch habe ich grade hinter mir.
Ein ganzjähriges "Durchkultivieren" kann man sich verreiben.
Auch tropische Wasserpflanzen brauchen ihre Winterruhe.
Ausserdem sind die wenigsten __ immergrün.
Ich habs mit diversen Wassernabelarten und Myriophyllum probiert.
Nach einigen Wochen sind sie "ausgegeilt" (sprich es gab nur noch Längenwachstum zum Licht hin)
__ Lotos kann man schon gleich vergessen. Der braucht seine kühle,dunkle Winterruhe.


----------



## Bombus (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Ohjaaa! Ein Salzwasseraquarium wär toll!! Da gibts nur grad 1, 2 Probleme... Das Becken möchte mein Mann bei sich im Büro stehen haben und der ist nicht gerade mit dem allergrößten grünen Daumen ausgestattet um ehrlich zu sein *g* Also ein Salzwasserquarium sprengt ein bissl die Büromöglichkeiten.

Und ich persönlich hätte gern so ein Ding, aber nur wenn jeden Tag jemand kommt und es betreut  Sorry, aber das ist mir irgendwie zu mühsam 

Aber sonst eine super Idee! 

Und Eugen, natürlich heiss ich nicht Bombus *lol* aber ich find die einfach super! 

Tja, was ähnliches hab ich mir eh schon gedacht, aber wie sieht denn die Ruhezeit in tropischen Gegenden aus? Dort wird ja wohl niemand die z.B. Seerosen ausgraben und in Sand gefüllte Tupperdosen im Kühlschrank legen?

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass der normale winterliche Lichtmangel in unseren Breiten schon ein bissl zum ruhen verleiten würde?

Ich bin ein bisserl neidisch weils mein Mann ins Büro stellen will und ich hab gesagt, so bald die erste Ladung Pflanzen eingegangen ist, bringt ers eh wieder nach Haus...  Schaut also aus, als müsst ich nicht lang warten... Das ist gemein, oder? *gg*

Liebe Grüße,

Yvonne


----------



## wp-3d (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hallo Yvonne,

es geht mit sehr vielen tropischen Pflanzen aus dem Aquarienbereich
aber nur mit zusätzlicher Lichtquelle um das vergeilen zu verhindern.

Für Salzwasseraquarium gibt es kaum Pflanzen, 
was wie Pflanzen aussieht sind Aktinien oder Korallen und sind wie __ Schnecken, Garnelen,usw. niedere Tiere und nicht für Neulinge ohne Erfahrung geeignet.

.


----------



## Bombus (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Guten Morgen Werner,

danke für die Info, wie gesagt Salzwasserbecken ist eh keines in Planung ;-) 

Irgendwelche anderen Ideen? Also Zyperngras ist ja geeignet für im Wasser stehend an "Zimmerpflanzen". Gibts nicht auch ein Spathiphyllum das man richtig ins Wasser stellen kann? Ich meine schon einmal etwas darüber gehört zu haben...

Ansonsten würde sich noch ein Ast im Wasser anbieten auf dem man Tillandsien befestigen könnte. Die würden meinen Mann vermutlich auch ganz gut überleben *g*

Sollte noch jemand Pflanzen vorschlagen können, nur her damit 

Schönen Tag!

Yvonne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hi Yvonne,

Zypergras würde ich nicht in ein Aquarienbecken setzen, wird einmal deutlich über 1m hoch und besetzt ganz schnell das komplette Becken mit seinen Wurzeln (müsstest dann auch fast das gesamte Becken mit Blumenerde füllen - so bis 5cm unterm Rand)

Tillandsien auf ner Wurzel gehen "unter Wasser" nicht Die sind sehr feuchtigkeitsempfindlich, gerade die silbrig behaarten müssen zwischen dem besprühen immer wieder gut abtrocknen können

Was da gut reinpassen würde sind diverse Araceaen aus dem Aquarienpflanzensortiment.
Vor allem die Cryptocorynen bieten da eine sehr große Anzahl an verschiedenen Wuchsformen und Blattfärbungen, 
daneben gibts noch einige Anubienarten/Sorten. Die lassen sich sogar auch wie Tillandsien auf rauhen Ästen unter Wasser ansiedlen (zumindest die kleinen Anubias bartheri v. nana - aber auch kleinbleibende Formen von Microsorium pteropus, einem Farn, sind dazu geeignet

Ein Vorteil von Cryptocoryne und Anubias sind ihre recht geringen Lichtansprüche, da brauchts keine sehr starke Beleuchtung, allerdings brauchen Crytocorynen einen "warmen" Boden - sollte möglichst immer über 20-22 Grad liegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Bombus (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hallo Frank,

Araceaen (Zimmerpflanzen) sind mir bekannt und habe ich mich jetzt gewundert, dass man die versenken könnte. Aber diese Cryptocorynen sehen ja gleich wieder ganz anders aus und sind ja richtige Wasserpflanzen. Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, dass Cryptocoryne eine (Wasser-)Unterart von Araceaen sind?

Und dieser Farn schaut auch wie eine richtige Wasserpflanze für mich aus. Ich kenn mich mit Wasserpflanzen leider gar nicht aus, ich hatte auch nie ein Aquarium... Kann oder wird es so sein, dass wenn ich z. B. den Farn einsetzen würde, er einfach irgendwann mal aus dem Wasser wachsen wird, weil die Wassertiefe zu niedrig ist?

Dass Zyperngras so hoch wird macht mir nichts aus, das passt schon. Ich hätte es auch mit dem Topf reingestellt, da kann es sich auch nicht allzu invasiv vermehren. Das habe ich im Bot. Garten gesehen, die machen das auch so.

Ich war gestern in der Aquarienabteilung beim Baumarkt. Der Herr kennst sich glaub ich ganz gut aus und hat mir ein paar Pflanzen gesagt, die waren aber leider grad alle aus  

Und dass die Tillandsien nicht unter Wasser wachsen war mir klar *lol* Allein deshalb, weil ich meine letzte in der Orchideenvitrine wegen zu viel Feuchtigkeit geschrottet hab...

Mein nächstes Projekt ist ein kleines Moor mit Carnivoren, da bin ich glaub ich ein bisserl besser bewandert als mit Unterwasserpflanzen *g*

Ein schönes Wochenende!

Yvonne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hi Yvonne,

Araceae sind eine große Familie und Cryptocorynen sind eine Gattung davon mit vielen Arten.
Cryptocorynen sind meißt Sumpfpflanzen aus Asien (wachsen also wie die Gartenteichpflanzen im Wasser/dauernassen Uferrand) einige Arten davon können aber auch Blätter ausbilden die es ihnen erlauben dauerhaft unter Wasser zu wachsen (sämtliche Arten die als __ Aquarienpflanzen verbreitet sind

Gibt ja auch einige Araceae die im Gartenteich oder im Garten an Land wachsen wie z.B amerikanische und kamtschatkaische __ Scheinkalla, die heimische Sumpfcalla, Zantedeschia-Arten (die afrikanischen "Callas"), __ Goldkeule, __ Pfeilaronstab, die normalen Aronstäbe, __ Feuerkolben, __ Titanenwurz

MfG Frank


----------



## wp-3d (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Hi Yvonne,

mit Frank kann ich nicht mithalten, er ist der bessere Pflanzenkenner. 

Aber Go-gle kann auch viel helfen, wenn einem der richtige Suchbegriff einfällt.

z.B. offene Aquarien, dieses könnte noch einige Fragen beantworten: http://tysk.tropica.dk/beratung-/aquarientypen/das-offene-aquarium/das-offene-aquarium.aspx

Hier eine geeignete Aquarienpflanze die jetzt bei mir im Teich wächst:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33576


.


----------



## Bombus (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für ein Glasbecken indoor*

Guten Abend Frank und Werner,

danke für die interessanten Antworten!

Jaaaa, manchmal ist es wirklich ein Kreuz, dass man ewig sucht und nichts Vernünftiges finden kann...weil man einfach nicht an den richtigen Suchbegriff gedacht hat  *g* Also ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach offenen Aquarien im Netz...

Momentan fehlt mir nur noch ein passender Ast auf dem ich ein paar __ Bromelien festmachen will.

Schönen Abend noch!

lg, Yvonne


----------

